# Dell Wireless 5630



## sens (Jan 9, 2013)

hello guys,

is anybody use this internal modem to go online ? 


```
usbconfig list | grep Broadband
ugen2.4: <Dell Wireless 5630 EVDO-HSPA Mobile Broadband Mini-Card Foxconn> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2013)

See if it works with u3g(4).


----------



## sens (Jan 11, 2013)

I think, no 

```
grep -i dell /sys/dev/usb/serial/u3g.c
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5500, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5505, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5510, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5520, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5520_2, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5520_3, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5700, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5700_2, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5700_3, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5700_4, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5720, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5720_2, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5730, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5730_2, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U5730_3, 0),
        U3G_DEV(DELL, U740, 0),
```


----------



## sens (Jan 22, 2013)

I solved this problem

I add this lines to u3g.c and usbdevs

# grep -nR 5630 sys/dev/usb/*

```
sys/dev/usb/serial/u3g.c:214:   U3G_DEV(DELL, U5630, 0),
sys/dev/usb/usbdevs:1382:product DELL U5630             0x8194  Dell 5630 3G
```

(0x8194 is ID of my product, I get it from

```
usbconfig -d 2.3 dump_device_desc |grep idProduct
  idProduct = 0x8194
```
)

then I rebuild my kernel


```
u3g0: <Foxconn Dell Wireless 5630 EVDO-HSPA Mobile Broadband Mini-Card, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.02, addr 3> on usbus2
u3g0: Found 4 ports.
```

and it`s work fine for me P

I hope this useful for somebody


----------

